# Thai EMS



## Ruamkatanyu (Dec 30, 2012)

Since it is one of my dreams to work in thailand i decided i would share what i know of how the ems system works there. Firstly about 90% if not more of the ems system is volunteer many of the ambulances and gear is bought by the rescuers themselves. In Bangkok 2 main foundations provide ems The Ruamkatanyu and Poh Teck Tung foundations they are also the only two groups authorised to collect bodies in the city. Here is video explaining a little bit more http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FY-Hkf9xzk And here is a video showing the volunteer response to the santika fire http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdDHVlGVFPo&list=PLV31vpWtnO2HprwoE21xIqyITGkc9xROj&index=21 This video is graphic.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 30, 2012)

THanks for sharing.
Sidebar: Can't speak for now, but in my day (late 1970's) just over 90% of US fire dept were volunteer, and were rapidly assuming EMS dutes.


----------



## Rudy Smith 123 (Jan 11, 2013)

In Bangkok, I talk to a paramedic. He was from Australia... and he left his EMS job back home. This was a few year ago..but i remember telling me about that all he can do is transport to hospital. Not even BVM.  He had a face mask in a holster.   "you are a paramedic and all you can do is load and go ???" 

I love that country. Beautiful.


----------



## Ruamkatanyu (Jan 12, 2013)

I don't know why he told you that but volunteers can use ambubags here they are using one on a motorcycle crash victim http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMIbSusQRz0&list=PL754F46A3B2DFAED8&index=30


----------



## Rudy Smith 123 (Jan 12, 2013)

ok. Maybe it was that he could use BLS, not ALS. 

Were those compression's a bit fast?


----------



## hibiti87 (Jan 13, 2013)

the quicker and deeper the better.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 13, 2013)

hibiti87 said:


> the quicker and deeper the better.



Within reason. There is a point where too fast of comparssions actually impair ventricular filling and reduce cardiac output.


----------



## Rudy Smith 123 (Jan 13, 2013)

Right...good recoil. good preload? Here, wouldn't some ask me "what are you doing"?, with compression's like that in the video?? I have done cpr one time. I wounder how they do CPR in Europe..


----------



## Another German (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello,

just to mention it..................Thailand isn´t Europe. Thailand isn´t even part of the european community -

In the most countries within the EC they do CPR like in the US. Thank´s to the European Resuscitation Council which is doing the same job like the American Heart Association. And there are resuscitation councils for some more countries. For example Switzerland (not yet in the EC).

More or less, all the councils follow the terms and regulations of the ERC and/or the AHA, who found together the ILCOR (International Liaison Committee on Resuscitation).

Greetings


----------



## MedicMan911 (Mar 29, 2014)

Id like to know if I can work in Thailand with my current South-African ILS Paramedic qualification?


----------



## Chris UK (Aug 17, 2014)

interesting reading the  above  points and the misconceptions! I will post my comments however later, as its almost bedtime ere in the UK!


----------



## Chris UK (Aug 17, 2014)

there are a lot of myths, including re the use of AED's, BVM etc - these need to be dispelled!


----------



## Ruamkatanyu (Sep 30, 2014)

Here is a good video it follows on of the paid Rescue workers


----------



## Chris UK (Oct 6, 2017)

Ruamkatanyu said:


> .... Firstly about 90% if not more of the ems system is volunteer many of the ambulances and gear is bought by the rescuers themselves....



Things are slowly but surely changing in Thailand.

They now have a degree based paramedic program, the first cohort graduated recently and more are coming out soon.

Training of volunteers is about to see a proposed change in content and delivery - a change for the better to be honest.

The role is NOT about body snatching as it was referred to, this is a very out dated and incorrect view of the role volunteers perform. In most provinces, they are an integrated part of the medical emergency response service and will respond to anything from a minor medical ailment through to cardia arrest and serious trauma.

Yes, they do generally pay for some of their kit and etc, this is due to an archiac fundsing system in place.

However times are a changing!

Have a look at our website for our service in the North East of Thailand - new sub site lauching soon, so watch out for details. wordpress.khamnakornrescue.org for more details.

Chris


----------



## Chris UK (Oct 6, 2017)

Rudy Smith 123 said:


> In Bangkok, I talk to a paramedic. He was from Australia... and he left his EMS job back home. This was a few year ago..but i remember telling me about that all he can do is transport to hospital. Not even BVM.  He had a face mask in a holster.   "you are a paramedic and all you can do is load and go ???"
> 
> I love that country. Beautiful.



Things have moved on I can assure you!


----------



## Chris UK (Oct 6, 2017)

Ruamkatanyu said:


> I don't know why he told you that but volunteers can use ambubags here they are using one on a motorcycle crash victim


BVM's CAN be used, as well as OP airways


----------



## Chris UK (Oct 6, 2017)

MedicMan911 said:


> Id like to know if I can work in Thailand with my current South-African ILS Paramedic qualification?


In simple terms...maybe yes. maybe no!
Not as simple as you would think.
You MIGHT be able to volunteer with a Foundation, however when it comes to full time paid role, there are hurdles to overcome.
There is no APEL as such of prior learning in place.
What is your qualification DIRECTLY equal to in terms of a US or UK qualification?
Is it certified? If so, who is the awarding body? 
Are you 'registered' with a professional council or body?

A lot of questions to even start thinking about the process...

And most importantly, if you wish to work for a Thai organisation, you NEED TO SPEAK THAI - thats a no brainer!

Have you looked at offshore medic work or perhaps FALK?

Drop me a reply if you want to discuss more!

Chris


----------



## Chris UK (Oct 6, 2017)

Another German said:


> Hello,
> 
> just to mention it..................Thailand isn´t Europe. Thailand isn´t even part of the european community -
> 
> ...


CPR is taught and, in theory, delivered to according to international guidelines, as is the BLS and ALS protocols.


----------



## Chris UK (Oct 6, 2017)

Chase said:


> Within reason. There is a point where too fast of comparssions actually impair ventricular filling and reduce cardiac output.


100/120 compressions per minute deep and consistent, no hands off, no stopping except for AED

There are excellent examples online of superb CPR in Thailand, and there are the opposite as well. However that being said, the same applies everywhere you look in all countries!

One of the key issues relating to application of CPR is continued practice and feedback, assessments on a regular basis of your BLS skills and best of all, exposure to an environment where you are going to use the skills in the field. You can do as much as you like on a dummy but until  you do for real.....

Chris


----------



## Chris UK (Oct 6, 2017)

mycrofft said:


> THanks for sharing.
> Sidebar: Can't speak for now, but in my day (late 1970's) just over 90% of US fire dept were volunteer, and were rapidly assuming EMS dutes.


In Thailand it is about 80% or so of EMS provision done by volunteers based on 2015 figures.


----------

